# PlugIn-Wrapper für Log4J



## Dasben (9. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich probier hier grade eine Anleitung durch (aus einem Buch von 2003, also leicht überholt), in der die Log4J.jar in ein Plugin gewrappt werden soll, damit log4j in anderen plugins genutzt werden kann. Nun bezieht sich das Buch sehr intensiv auf eine PlugIn.xml die wohl üblicherweise bei Plugins automatisch dabei ist, nur bei einem leeren Projekt wohl nicht (mehr?) erstellt wird. Jedenfalls verlier ich ziemlich den Pfaden und augenscheinlich brauch ich diese plugin.xml auch nicht mehr.

Nun hatten ich das ganze so verstanden, dass diese Manifest.mf und die plugin.xml im Grunde das selbe machen und beide diesen Übersicht öffnen mit den Abhängigkeiten, Dependencies etc. Wozu brauch ich die plugin.xml? Oder brauch ich die konkret für diese Wrapper-Geschichte nicht?


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2011)

Du brauchst keine plugin.xml für log4j, ein OSGi Bundle reicht schon.

Wenn du den Unterschied zwioschend er plugin.xml und dem MANIFEST.MF nicht kennst, soltest du dir die Grundlagen zu OSGi und Eclipse RCP ansehen.


----------



## Dasben (9. Okt 2011)

Hm ok, aber ist es normal das ein Plugin Projekt keine plugin.xml hat? Ich hätte zudem gedacht, dass die datei selbst automatisch fortgeschrieben wrd, wenn man sie per hand erstellt?

Das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein, muss man die wirklich komplett per Hand pflegen und alle extension etc. rein tippen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich mach doch sicherlich was falsch? Zumal, wenn ich Tutorials lese, auch aktuelle für 3.6 und 3.7, kriegen die alle eine plugin.xml automatisch im Verzeichnis (auch wenn kein Template verwendet wird), sobald der Wizzard beendet ist. Warum ich nicht ?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Okt 2011)

> Nun hatten ich das ganze so verstanden, dass diese Manifest.mf und die plugin.xml im Grunde das selbe machen und beide diesen Übersicht öffnen mit den Abhängigkeiten, Dependencies etc. Wozu brauch ich die plugin.xml? Oder brauch ich die konkret für diese Wrapper-Geschichte nicht?


Auf beiden Dateien öffnet sich der gleiche Editor, der editiert nicht nur eine Datei, sondern Manifest, plugin.xml und build.properties.
Ein OSGi Bundle braucht keine plugin.xml, die ist nur für Extensions und Extension Points relevant.


----------

